# FEL view issues



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Recently purchased a Kubota MX5200 with a LA1065 loader. Bigger than I needed to lift rounds of hay, but deal was too good to pass.

I've been using a small Yanmar 226 with loader, which was not a issue seeing.

With this bigger tractor I cant come close to seeing forks or judging bucket tilt or level....stand up and safety trips and stalls. I hate to disconnect that safety....I've been told i will get used to it, but that's not working. Cant even see the skidsteer quick attach to get lined up with implements.....I reckon if I was using it 4 hours a day I may get the guessing down.

Anyone tried installing a remote backup camera up front....sure would be nice to see instead of using the brail approach.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can't see down the length of the boom arms, either side to line up you quick connect? That's the easiest way to line mine up. In regards to the forks, I usually tilt or roll my forks up so that I can see the tips, then lower it, adjusting the forks to stay in sight until they are as close to where I need to use them to pick something up.... then move slowly to complete the pick while adjusting the height and attitude of the forks.
After ripping holes in a few bags of grain, or busting a few bags of cement, you'll get way more handy and a lot more cautious.
Just a note, when changing buckets or bale spears, etc., be aware of where your rear wheels are. If you think about the rears, they need to be directly in front of the implement that you are installing, then use the front wheels to fine tune the line up. That way your tractor will be square to the attachment. Drive to the implement while lining up, because if you stop and turn your wheels back and forth to line up, the tractor will swing one way, then will move the opposite way when you try to drive forward again!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

On my Branson 8050 it is much the same, you can't see the SSQA from the seat.
I can stand up while moving and the tractor doesn't shutdown.
With the door open and standing half up I can see one side of the hitches and bump it into place,
some times it will take two or three tries to get the attachment to hang properly to be able to curl back and latch it in. Some times i'll pull up close and bump it, then get out and walk up to the implement. Then back and adjust the hydraulics and using a long rock bar shove the implement into alignment walk back and curl up the loader and larch it in. I am about ready to mount a monitor in the cab with a magnetic mounted camera to make it easier to hookup and actually see what is going on in front of me.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Thanks...I can lean over side and see booms but not all way to quick connect. I cant see any of the attach plates on the connect unless its raised about 4'. Makes sense about rear tires being squared up and havent really paid attention to that but damn sure will start

I need practice for sure... doesn't help that the slightest raising up in the seat shuts tractor down...hate to bypass that safety but may see if its adjustable.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I have found some wireless wifi backup cams that will connect to my phone....may be worth a 60 dollar try....thinking of slapping a strong magnet on one of these and using a dash mount phone holder near dash along with a cell phone charging USB plug. Think I'm going to order one today and give it a try....using a plug on the cam for power, I can put it on back of tractor when shredding and on back of boat when towing. Regardless, being so portable will let me get money worth


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

After research and reading 100s of reviews.....in ordered an ATIFMO 960 wireless cam and 7"monitor. It was 150 dollars but turns out the reviews on those cans that link to phones are horrible unless you have an extremely expensive 2020 phone.

I will install this weekend since it will be raining and need a project anyway....I will pass on if it's worth while effort or not. One big plus is this model allows you to turn off the guide lines or better yet adjust them on the monitor.....may work out perfect with setting them to the outside edges of the SSQA plates.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Waiting to see how it works out for you,
I put a wireless on my plow truck a few years back for the sander and while it works much better then nothing I have not and am not impressed with the clarity of the video.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Just got the video system in....plan is to mount front cam on underneath side of the top grill guard bar....I have some heavy duty zip ties that hold 150 lbs so the 1 lb cam shouldn't be an issue.

I will look at making a floor mount pedestal for the FEL controller side of tractor....do not want it on dash and blocking what view I do have. Not sure just yet, but will mess with it manana.

Tonite i installed the Rhinohide Canopy that came in yesterday.....will give opinion after I get it in the field for work....have 13 dump truck loads of fill to spread next week weather permitting


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Got the cam system installed...had to fashion a skid plate I had from an UTV to make a sturdy mount bracket for monitor. Didnt want it on hood, so put under the FEL controller....its covered, shaded and clear view. We will see how it works in action next week, but I can clearly see the ssqa plates and top of bucket...will see how forks work out and.may need to adjust cam some...

Will give a better opinion once I get it in the field


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

The old 80s kubota I grew up on had a piece of wire to tell the bucket tilt from the seat.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

We sometime use larger RAM mounts for screens at work.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

how about just slap one of those kid's bike flags on it?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Not so much an issue with bucket level as it is swapping attachments on ssqa....unable to see attachment plates. Seeing the bucket level is a bonus if it works out.

Additionally, the cam will enable me to see when hauling round bale with FEL and see the forks as no part of forks are visible when lowered.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

could also do a mirror off of the hood.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Or practise!


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Or...turn on the monitor
If I was using tractor continually then I'm sure I would become an expert....the monitor system was cheaper than installing one of the fel position indicator rods, which tells you nothing about the ssqa plate position. 

Just curious, is the ssqa plates on yalls tractors visible from the helm? If I stand up and lean over to the side I can see one....but its tough to work the clutch and loader control while standing up, especially when tractor turns off whenever you stand.

I did get a huge laugh at the school bus mirror idea though...lol.....in have enough bad luck without breaking a mirror first time I raise the fel


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

On the new tractor I operate, if you set the parking break, it does not shut off. Have you tried that?
I can see the plate from the seat if I lean slightly.

I wonder if a push button seat safety override wouldn't do the trick without placing lives at risk.
Yo obviously won't be holding on to a button if you are in the process of flipping the tractor.

I believe these seat switches are a normally open switch, so just put another normally open switch (something like a doorbell push button), wired in parallel would do it. that way either switch would need to be closed for operation, and it would only shut down if both were open.
If its a normally closed ground signal, you could do the same by wiring the new switch in series with the seat.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Maybe it's a good thing I have old tractors.
The first tine one of them shut down because I stood up I would immediately drive back to the shop and bypass that safety switch. I will decide how to drive/work my equipment not some engineer in a faraway land.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> Maybe it's a good thing I have old tractors.
> The first tine one of them shut down because I stood up I would immediately drive back to the shop and bypass that safety switch. I will decide how to drive/work my equipment not some engineer in a faraway land.


I consider it more a "don't destroy my engine" feature than a safety feature. I've flipped my lawn tractor a time or two and I didn't run my engine dry of oil.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I'll still take my chances without it.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Obviously my old 53 NAA had no safety, but it also had no FEL, DPF or consistant battery charge system. It's not just for me, but if others use my tractor I want some piece of mind the shutoff works. I dont want to advertise it's there, as being aware of what your doing without relying on a switch is safest practice.

With that said...I prefer to keep the safety switch in tact. I know we all have stories but I've seen three dead men that wouldn't be if they hadn't over ridden safety devices. One on a 4 wheeler (penned and suffocated) and other on a zero turn (strangulation)..... 3rd was jumping a Ford tractor at the regulator while in gear (crushed to death - he was in mid 20's).....all were regular equipment users. We all may over estimate ourselves a little too much is my point. I certainly am no more accomplished at equipment use than any of those guys as I expect is case for many.

The cam system was a little work to install but not expensive and I enjoy such projects if I can make them clean installs...it took a while fabricating (more cutting, filing and bending) the monitor mount plate that was heavy duty and in location I wanted....i enclosed wiring within 3/8 water hose which I then wrapped in electrical tape and zip tied alongside existing harnesses on tractor...I've done this multiple times on UTVs and ATVs and havent had a fouled wire yet and those machines go thru more than my tractor will ever see.

It's a training process for me
...I will never learn the positions of the FEL in relation to what I can see if I never know what's right/wrong. If I get it down with use of cam and get to where I dont need it, I will remove and install on my boat so I can watch skiers while keeping eye out for idiots on the water....may not be good for all, but I posted as it may be good for some.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Yup. Those safeties wouldn't exist without bodies and lawsuits happening first. Worse is when the idiot survives but is maimed. He is never going to admit to anything other than following published instructs and the idiot's insurance carrier has a whole team of lawyers digging for ways to hand the bill of to anyone else. It took a fair bit of thought before even suggesting a way to install an auxiliary safety.
I bet warrants have been served on forum hosts more than once about such a matter.


----------



## J_E_F_F (Jul 29, 2020)

Groo said:


> I wonder if a push button seat safety override wouldn't do the trick without placing lives at risk.
> Yo obviously won't be holding on to a button if you are in the process of flipping the tractor.


 I had not thought about that solution, that's a great idea.


----------

